
Ask HN: Moving to an unrelated role within a company? - my_username_is_
I was recently looking at my company&#x27;s careers website to find a friend a job posting, and noticed a very interesting opportunity in a new part of the company. I&#x27;d like to be considered for the role, but it&#x27;s entirely unrelated to my current role (I work in engineering&#x2F;product development, this position is more financially focused). Because of this, I think it&#x27;s an outside shot that I would get the position. I&#x27;m worried to tell my current boss about my interest in the role, as he may assign me to worse projects if I don&#x27;t get the position. Who should I talk to about the position: the internal recruiter, hiring manager, and&#x2F;or my current boss? Should I even consider it, or should I just try to find a similar position outside the company?<p>For some context: I&#x27;m currently at my first job outside of college (been here for almost 3 years) and it&#x27;s a very large company.
======
JSeymourATL
> Who should I talk to about the position?

Try speaking with the internal recruiter first on an informational basis, see
if the hiring manager might be amenable to your background. The recruiter
should understand this is a confidential personnel matter.

Make the conversation about the position, the hiring manager, and HOW you
might be able to help THEM. It's their needs, not yours.

Some companies have healthy promote-from-within-the-ranks cultures. Assuming
that is not the case here. No need to involve your current boss unless the
hiring manager wants to extend an offer.

